# Syngenta corn lawsuit



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Everywhere I go farmers are talking about the syngenta corn lawsuit.. for those hay talkers that grow corn as well, are you planning on signing up.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Been debating it. Don't know, but the deadline is coming up. Kinda think the whole thing is bs, but hate to turn down money in this farm economy.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

OhioHay said:


> Been debating it. Don't know, but the deadline is coming up. Kinda think the whole thing is bs, but hate to turn down money in this farm economy.


 this is what many people are saying around here


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What's it about.......


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/deadline-looms-for-syngenta-settlement-claims


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks! Great article.

I got the claim notice and was going to ditch it because I didn't want to have to go back through each year, figure out who's seed I planted on how many acres and end up getting $3 for 20 hours work.

I had assumed that this "settlement" was like most of the other settlements that I have seen--lot of work for little, if any, payback.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Thanks! Great article.
> 
> I got the claim notice and was going to ditch it because I didn't want to have to go back through each year, figure out who's seed I planted on how many acres and end up getting $3 for 20 hours work.
> 
> ...


i did read threw the link and it looked to be around .10 a bushel,whoopty do.

I never signed up for Star link fiasco,wasnt going to on this one but IDK now..10 is crap until you take it x the bushels.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

No intentions of signing up, we plant a lot of NK corn. I don’t feel right taking advantage of a lawyers dumbass idea.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> No intentions of signing up, we plant a lot of NK corn. I don't feel right taking advantage of a lawyers dumbass idea.


Amen Brother.....

Let me get this straight.....the syngenta seed was the problem because of traits found by the ROC (if they found them, they only found them To replicate them) but ethanol plants (purty sure they're over here  ) will get payments and growers that used seed other than syngenta will get a "bigger piece of the pie"   I hope the pie has a corn meal crust so whatever it was that was threatening those folks in the ROC, will now affect those that "ate the pie"....
There's blood in the water on this one for sure......
But, if you don't "participate" you can still go it alone against syngenta and the piece of pie just got larger for everyone that decided to eat the pie, gluttony.....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> i did read threw the link and it looked to be around .10 a bushel,whoopty do.
> I never signed up for Star link fiasco,wasnt going to on this one but IDK now..10 is crap until you take it x the bushels.





stack em up said:


> No intentions of signing up, we plant a lot of NK corn. I don't feel right taking advantage of a lawyers dumbass idea.


If you take the money the lawyers get paid, if you don't take the money the lawyers get paid.

From what I read, if you take it you get a little something, something, if you don't then everyone else (who did sign up) gets a little more something, something.

Using a county average yield of 120 bushels an acre, at $0.10 per bushel, works out to about $6,000 per 100 acres and at $0.07 per bushel its still $4,200 per every 100 acres of corn grown/sold.

Using a county average yield of 150 bu per acre, the numbers are $7,500 per 100 acres at $0.10 and $5,250 per 100 acres at $0.07.

Every guy I know that grows/sells corn, I'm recommending to take the money (unless they have no use for it and are making so much money on other endeavors, that this is unneeded $$ ).

Naturally, YMMV

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Amen Brother.....
> 
> Let me get this straight.....the syngenta seed was the problem because of traits found by the ROC (if they found them, they only found them To replicate them) but ethanol plants (purty sure they're over here  ) will get payments and growers that used seed other than syngenta will get a "bigger piece of the pie"   I hope the pie has a corn meal crust so whatever it was that was threatening those folks in the ROC, will now affect those that "ate the pie"....
> There's blood in the water on this one for sure......
> ...


----------

